# New barge - A6 Avant special edition



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Having got a new labrador pup some weeks ago, it was obvious the Passat CC was going to have to go - saloons and pets don't really mix 

Hence, sensible family wagon required. 1st preference was for something like a Audi Q3, or even the Q5, but delivery times on both are silly, extending into 2012

Instead, got a cracking deal on the A6 Avant S-Line special edition as Audi are clearing the decks of the old model, with big discounts, high specs and cheap finance. It's only a fwd 170hp 2.0 diesel (same as the Passat CC), but that's enough for the daily drive for the wife.

Quartz grey metallic, DVD sat nav & music interface, bluetooth, parking sensors, cruise, xenons & LEDS front and rear, heated leather, 19" wheels - it's a lot of car for the money.

It won't be to everyone's taste, but as a cruiser, it's a great car. Pick it up on Friday from Dundee Audi.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fancy a trip to Calais ? :lol: :lol:

Very nice


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahhh, used to be from Dundee myself. Been there for nearly 10 years till I moved down south 

Cracking looking car  I was actually looking at a RS6 saloon before buying my TTS but common sense got the better hold of me


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I much prefer this to your Passat and your puppy is super cute 

Charlie


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Can u ask approx how good a deal are they doing, wouldn't mind something like that!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

chrishumes said:


> Can u ask approx how good a deal are they doing, wouldn't mind something like that!


what is a clear definition of good deal


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice, how big is the puppy?


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

p1tse said:


> chrishumes said:
> 
> 
> > Can u ask approx how good a deal are they doing, wouldn't mind something like that!
> ...


Id say 20% off is a good deal!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

The A6 is very classy 8) Although I'd have gone for ibis white instead of the grey


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

andyTT180 said:


> The A6 is very classy 8) Although I'd have gone for ibis white instead of the grey


Nah, it'll look like this.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davelincs said:


> Very nice, how big is the puppy?


Smallish at the moment but at the rate she is chomping through concrete and plasterboard, it won't be long before she outgrows the A6!

















Hev x


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very cute Hev, it looks like butter wouldn,t melt in its mouth
i can see why you bought an A6 now


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

chrishumes said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > chrishumes said:
> ...


Just over 20% 

List price is £32,480. Discounted price, including incentive for taking PCP is £25,900

Which, when you consider what prices are like for Golfs, A3s, etc...it's a lot of car for the money


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

^^^^ wow that is a great deal, more money to spend on toys for Orla 

Charlie


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

and I didn't get screwed on the trade in price either for the Passat CC, which is what I thought they would do to disguise the discounts 

I'm keeping an eye on eBay for genuine A6 dog guards...not paying the £235 that Audi want


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

But the important question is, is it quicker than a GTR ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Ah, but can a GTR carry half of Ikea?...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ah, but can a GTR carry half of Ikea?...


If you can afford a GTR why would you be going to Ikea anyway? :wink:


----------

